# Have USD - How can I invest it?



## hallph (19 September 2014)

I'm new to this.. perhaps this has been asked before but I could not find it, and please let me know if this should go to the beginner forum

Let's say I have some USD in a foreign bank account (not a US based account), or even USD in an Australian multi-currency account.
What are my options to invest it?

a) Convert it to AUD, invest in ASX listed equities (including overseas ETFs)
b) Invest directly into US equities... how?

I'd prefer to invest it in USD to avoid currency transactions. 
Is it possible to invest in US equities without opening a US based bank account?
Looking to just sit it into varying ETFs and mange it on a long-term scale.

Any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## Andyasu (26 September 2014)

hallph said:


> I'm new to this.. perhaps this has been asked before but I could not find it, and please let me know if this should go to the beginner forum
> 
> Let's say I have some USD in a foreign bank account (not a US based account), or even USD in an Australian multi-currency account.
> What are my options to invest it?
> ...




Well, it really depends on which way you wanna trade and how much USD you have got. Now, you can invest in the actual market, or you can invest your USD at a online trading platform, such as spot metal, forex, stock or futures. But if you want to invest in an actual marke, like a stock market and your aim is to make big money and you have plenty of USD, then an actually market is more suitable to you. But the risk is you can not sell it at any time when you realise the market is going down. However, if you don't have enough USD, the online trading platform probably is better, because it has leverage, which allows to invest a small mount of your USD to trade in a larger volume.

For the account problem, many online trading platforms allows you to invest in multiple currency, USD is the most popular one so it would not be a problem if you choose to invest online. Also most of the online platform is 24 hours available, so you can choose to invest either long term or short time and buy and sell at any time.

Hope it answers some of your questions. If you have any concern, please feel free to reply.


----------



## hallph (27 September 2014)

Thanks for the reply.

I'm not looking to leverage, just to invest what I have into some varying ETFs and manage on a weekly to monthly health-check (based on simple charting). 

Essentially what I want to do is to have a USD based trading account and invest this in the American market, hence avoiding the need to change the currency. Everything will be kept in USD.

What broking companies would allow me to do this? Interactive Brokers?


----------



## rimtas (27 September 2014)

Hey, just hold on to your cash-it is a best investment at the moment. US equities are so oversold and over believed, that this condition can be reversed only by a massive drop any time soon. So think twice before investing in US, I think now is the worst time possible to do so.  

USD is going to be very strong in the years to come, though I am not sure vs AUD but all other currencies on the planet most likely will go down against USD.


----------



## pixel (28 September 2014)

rimtas said:


> Hey, just hold on to your cash-it is a best investment at the moment.* US equities are so oversold and over believed,* that this condition can be reversed only by a massive drop any time soon. So think twice before investing in US, I think now is the worst time possible to do so.
> 
> USD is going to be very strong in the years to come, though I am not sure vs AUD but all other currencies on the planet most likely will go down against USD.




Hey rimtas:
Did you really mean to write "overSOLD"? Looking at the S&P500 and Dow Jones, I'd rather use the opposite term.  Just sayin'


----------



## Robert Brown (23 October 2014)

If you can hold much cash in your bank account. it is also a self good investment. You can earn profit from this money yearly.


----------



## James Martin (23 October 2014)

rimtas said:


> Hey, just hold on to your cash-it is a best investment at the moment. US equities are so oversold and over believed, that this condition can be reversed only by a massive drop any time soon. So think twice before investing in US, I think now is the worst time possible to do so.
> 
> USD is going to be very strong in the years to come, though I am not sure vs AUD but all other currencies on the planet most likely will go down against USD.



 I agree with you. dollar rate is increasing day by day.


----------

